# Lice on Pygmy Goat Kids



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Since we don't get lice here, and I have only treated "just in case on broker does" putting out this question for everyone here. This is someone new...Vicki

................................................

I have searched all over to find a treatment for lice on our kids. You guys all had a string of info back in 2002 so I was hoping you may have answers for me. Our kids were born on 12/22 and all have lice. We weren't aware of them on the does but it is obvious that they were there all along. Is there anything we can use to treat our babies? Thanks for any help you can pass along!

Andrea - in SC

............................................................


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Co-Ral works great. 

Sara


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Years ago I had a doe that had lice/mites really really bad, she was losing all her hair. I was new to goats then so it took me a while to find out what was wrong. We used the plain liquid ivermectin injectible, only we gave it orally, and within a few days she started clearing up and growing hair (she had lots of bald spaces) especially on her back, looked like someone had shaved all the hair off to the skin, she was black and had black skin, and was getting sunburned! But I would say within a week, you could see new fuzzy hair growth.

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

I second Sara....that is what we use from anything that is one day old and up

Ken in MI


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep what Sara said


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with the ivermectin.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes ivermectin will work but coral is faster.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep the ivermectin and maybe a dusting with DE or Sevin dust.


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

I had angora goats a few yrs ago - ivomectin worked well for me. Didn't try the other so I don't know anything about that one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't you have to worry about the blood/brain barrier on young kids with Ivomec though? I don't usually give Ivomec until there 6-7 months old.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

We do get lice in Montana - both the biting and sucking kinds. Here's what we do for them. If the babies have lice, it's obvious the does do, as well. We give the injectable Ivermectin orally to the does - we would do that anyway, as that is the wormer we use in this area. Then we dust all the goats in the herd including the babies with a livestock dust such as CoRal or that stuff in the yellow shaker container made by Durvet. If the babies are badly infested, we dust under their little armpits and put some dust on their lower bellies as well. When dusting any goat, it's important to dust along the backbone from the neck to the tail. Just as in worming, redust in ten days to kill any new lice that may have hatched before they can lay eggs. We also sometimes dust the bedding as well.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:yeahthat
Goatkid is right...there are two types of lice: biting and non-biting. The non-biting chew the hair and cause bald spots. So, rather than waste the Ivomectin (unless you need to worm?) then the co-ral dust or sevin dust will kill both types. Another point of interest...the bedding must also be treated to break the cycle.

Another sign of mites in babies is the hair gets short and brittle along the bridge of the nose...co-ral or sevin,again.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and you can't treat just one goat , treat everyone


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

well I have a different opinion since they are kids. When my kids had lice I used kitten/puppy flea powder. It is for lice too and it worked like a charm. I would be careful if they are really young. Shannon


----------



## BethW (Oct 28, 2007)

Kaye White said:


> Another sign of mites in babies is the hair gets short and brittle along the bridge of the nose...co-ral or sevin,again.
> Kaye


Kaye, could this be the case in yearlings too? I have two whose hair is short and frizzled/broken all down the bridge of their noses. I just assumed it was from shoving their noses too far into the holes of the hay feeder.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

NO, no, no, no! All my goats have suddenly started getting naked noses! I thought if was fungal or something!

I dealt with lice last summer..what kaye said check what kind before using the ivomec. We had biting which are tiny and fast and hard to see. I thought I had it all taken care of..what is with these noses!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

If you take a flash light out at night and ruffle tier hair backwards you can often see the lice running around, trying to get away from that light. We bought a couple of goats and they brought some into our herd last year, so we used ivermectin and sevin on them and it worked fine. We injected the ivermectin though. I'm not sure if that really makes a difference? Anyway this year we haven't seen any lice (yet!) but I will reserve judgment until we clip them in the spring.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

The mites are tiny...but if you've a microscope you can actually do a skin scrape with a little mineral oil on the bridge and see them under a microscope. Or just powder their heads, being careful to rub it on rather than sprinkle. Keeps them from inhaling the dust. Try not to get it in their eyes and noses. I also rub the inside of the ears and backsides of ears.
Kaye


----------



## ajannack (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you so much for the answers! We used sevin yesterday and so far, so good!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Andrea! Could you check your profile and put the area of the country you are in please. Vicki


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

Andrea, I have used the DE on a couple of babies that were only a few days old. They had the "itchies" really bad and I was scared to use anything else. I dusted them with the DE 1 x a day for 3 days, and gave ivermectin to the adults. I also treated the barn and all "goat houses". This was a year ago, and I have had no further problems.

By the way, I am also in SC.......


----------

